# Solved: Airport Extreme Router Question



## flyaway79 (Aug 19, 2007)

I just switched from a Netgear router to an Apple Airport Extreme router.

The router works great! Very, very fast. However I have a problem and hope someone can help.

I also have a Slingbox player. Because my router is not near my Slingbox I had to purchase adapter to create a wireless connection through the electrical outlet. I have a Netgear Powerline 85 Adapter Kit that worked great with the Netgear, but does not work with my Airport Extreme router. I'm not sure why it doesn't work as, it just connects to the router and then plugs into the elctrical outlet, but it does not find a signal.

Has anyone had any experience using a Slingbox with the Airport Extreme router? Do I need to purchase an Apple "bridge adapater" to work?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## CircuitRider (Apr 27, 2012)

You can only connect wirelessly (bridge) to another Airport Extreme or Airport Express. The Airport Express (Ipod sized) can however, connect wirelessly to most all other routers.
Good luck and message back if you need more help.


----------



## flyaway79 (Aug 19, 2007)

With the Airport Express that has to be hooked to the modem to create a wireless signal - correct? With the Slingbox, you also have to connect with an ethernet cord, hence the bridge needed since the router is in a different room than the Slingbox. Is there not a bridge connector that will work with the Airport Extreme?


----------



## flyaway79 (Aug 19, 2007)

UPDATE: The problem has been fixed! I only had to reset the Slingbox back to factory settings so it could configure to the new router settings.


----------

